
The Conceptual Penis as a Social Construct: A Sokal-Style Hoax on Gender Studies - safek
http://www.skeptic.com/reading_room/conceptual-penis-social-contruct-sokal-style-hoax-on-gender-studies/
======
Finnucane
I think the joke was on them--the real journal figured they were rubes who
could be taken for a few bucks in a vanity publication.

------
macscam
This is funny but dont get cocky because STEM is not immune. Think about
abstract design patterns or something

~~~
Finnucane
The fundamental problem--vanity publications that will publish anything for
money--persists in all fields these days.

